# Antique Alley



## T-Man

I am the T-man, hunter of deals on toy trains. Give me a field of Antique dealers and I will find those trains! (Tarzan Yell). 

I never get anything new out of the box, just old stuff ,so I am starting this thread to declare my finds on the back roads of this state and anywhere else I end up.

I have felt that my train collection has found me. It's not that I plan to get something, though E bay has helped me. It's just that I find gems in Antique shops,garage sales, and thrift stores.
This makes my collection from just a matter of opportunity. I can't buy everything and I do run across sets that cost more than my first car but that's life.


----------



## T-Man

*My two Beauties*

My F-3 2333 was purchased many years ago on RTE 4 an area called Antique Alley. To me it offers some diverse shopping opportunities. Having this engine I haven't got a dummy A or B unit to go with it but got something just as good. Two shiny passenger cars. (Well, a dome car and observation car.) Above All, they need no work ! 

So Today, out in the backroads of Kingston somewhat, near the home of B&M I found these.


----------



## T-Man

*Intro*

What I have is two passenger cars one being offered between 1952 and 1960. The other is part of the SIlver cloud set in 1996.They are about 15 inches long and made from extruded aluminun.
First the Dome car is named Silver Sky with decal lettering. In the reference the car picture has the name SKy but the designation is Silver Mesa
19162. If it was Silver Range it would be a type 5 of the smae era as the Silver Dawn.










The Silver Dawn 2531 is older with scratches in the back from collisions. The roof is the telltale it has age in the form of little scratch marks. The Silver Sky on the other hand is relatively clean. I made out the Dawn to be a type 2 with nameplates held on by silver rivets.












Normally people want detail when discussing these cars so I went the extra mile. Anyway they are a good addition. Beauties eh??


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> Above All, they need no work !


Hold it ... there must have been something in my ear ... I'm not sure I heard what you said. It sounded like you said "they need no work" ... ha, ha ... as if that could ever happen with a T-Man find. 

Are you sure you don't want to have your friend back over them with his pickup truck, just to make them more challenging?!? 

Seriously ... excellent finds ... that brushed aluminum just glistens. Sweet!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Nice :thumbsup:

But you still got to get the dummy and B unit.

And now the rest of the passenger set too.

I like the shiny aluminum look too.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

I think I am maxed out for size. I should of recorded the first lap and submitted it for the unstoppable movie. I nailed two buildings, a tree and Santa. I need wider turns, these are huge.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> I think I am maxed out for size. I should of recorded the first lap and submitted it for the unstoppable movie. I nailed two buildings, a tree and Santa. I need wider turns, these are huge.



O/54 would be OK

o/72 better.

now you know how big my heavy weights are.
I think which are 18" (I would have to check)

this ones 19"!
it says minimum curve o/54


----------



## Reckers

Great idea for a thread, Bob!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I admit to being puzzled, though....why do so many people want to part with their....uh....you know. That company and scale.


----------



## T-Man

I have been waiting for that question. They sell the Lionel, but I didn't check the trash bins, but I did see an S scale switch, only one for 12 bucks. Maybe they are good sellers and I got there late. 

The trains do come in this season and after seeing your passenger cars I thought I would never have one. I got lucky.


----------



## Reckers

The thought occurred to you too, huh? Perhaps they had both, but were only willing to part with the O gauge? No doubt the switch was an oversight. Good thing you didn't check the trash bins, though---you might have hurt your back! All that o gauge track is heavy!


----------



## T-Man

*Southern Pacific*

I also bought these at the same place. A SP E9in HO in brass!




















I valued it at e bay. One sold for 175 today.


----------



## Reckers

Very nice, Bob! How about a discussion of where/how you seek out these beauties? I'd be interested in hearing any pointers.


----------



## T-Man

The North East is strong in model trains being well established in the 50's. Now, I have three to five ebay hawks that advertise and buy up. I have seen them work on craigslists. So that leaves the anitque dealers and auctions. An adverised auction in Concord had prices out of site, buy many small local ones have surprises. Some stuff slips through and the best places are ones with stalls. Multi dealers located in one roof. These dealers need to sell to pay a monthly rent so that is good for the buyer. For me it is prime season to look because I don't compete with tourists. Come May or June it dries up.
One dealer goes to west coast and came back with a standard gage set. I am still kicking myself about that one, that is why I bought heavy last weekend. Of course they can be overpriced. I still see high priced items. A 2026 with lots of parts missing has been on the shelf for at least 3 years. The price has gone up frm 55 to 70. Just too much. I laughed when I saw the price increase.I didn't even mention train shows.

Shopping this way I get great deals but little choice in selection. I seem to to prefer junk boxes which do come up from time to time. I have been seeing more trains this season. Now I have a growing collection I should concentrate more on what I have, hence the interest in AF I have had them for years. It provides good reading. erkenbrand is tackling a 2018. Good for him I just haven't had a chance to show those engines. Of course the morgue gives a quick look at a lot of stuff you don't see in reference books. 

I can't believe how it exploded this weekend let's hope it continues we recently gained a lot of experienced members. I'd hate to see this shut down, a posters worst nightmare,my wife has that trouble with her stuff and she has to move it. I lost copunt of the sites she has switched from. Any way,2011 is here and is looking good.


----------



## Reckers

Once I get moved, I'll have to start checking out the auctions around here---no point in adding to my burden, at this point, though I did get a roof for my stockyard on ebay. My best successes have been in the low-scale antique places in very small towns---big-town and tourist-resort towns are all high-priced. Right now, though, I need to box up everything I own over the next 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Once I get moved, I'll have to start checking out the auctions around here---no point in adding to my burden, at this point, though I did get a roof for my stockyard on ebay. My best successes have been in the low-scale antique places in very small towns---big-town and tourist-resort towns are all high-priced. Right now, though, I need to box up everything I own over the next 8 weeks or so.



Did you find a place?
One you can stay in for a while?

With a big train room?


----------



## Reckers

We haven't started looking yet, Ed. My girlfriend is chafing at the bit; she can't stand waiting. Today's Jan. 4th and our lease runs out March 31st, so I've been dragging my feet on looking at places. I'd rather spend the time packing than drive around with her, looking at places that will no longer be available three months from now.


----------



## T-Man

This week took me through Antique Alley on rte 4 between Concord and Portsmouth. Some Shops are seasonal but deals are out there.

Yesterday I found two.

The most interesting is the 119 type 2 tunnel from 1920 to 1923. The frame is steel with embossed portals on both ends. it is made for Standard or O gage trains. The center is a shroud of brass hand painted. Neat Huh!
I am not sure where to place it,room is scarce.










The box of track was cheep. About 70 pieces. Three are 072 curves. I have 30 O scale 031 curves that have NO RUST,another 30 that need attention and a few broken and a few straights. It's all O scale no 027. The interesting part are some 031 curves with plated ties and brown insulators. The writing is gone, if the plating is bad but they do say Lionel NY. 
Older track most definitely.


----------



## tjcruiser

I had always assumed (unknowingly) that those old Lionel tunnels were made of molded plaster/paper/fiberboard and the like.

Steel/brass, huh? Wow ... neat!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

From 1915 to 1920 they were made from paper mache. Some brass was used in the 20's then all steel until the 40's. After 1924 some were lighted and a small house and bridge were added to the sides.


The Keystone reads Lionel. The brass is showing through and the paint is chipping.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> The Keystone reads Lionel.


That is WONDERFUL! Subtle, but a real insignia of history and legacy there.

Wouldn't you love to go back in time and see those die press machines in action? It's impressive by technological standards back then that they could die-press such detail into flat sheets of metal.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

*Ho*

My latest find. Two Ho Engines.



















The N&W is a Life Like with weight all around the motor and has directional lights. The other may be an Athearn.


----------



## tjcruiser

The handrails are a little bruised, but otherwise, they don't look too bad. Signs of life on the motors?


----------



## T-Man

They work and only one worm gear needed oil.

The rails pop out with the N&W just missing one piece in front.

I have to work on the couplers too.


----------



## T-Man

*Bomar in Wells Maine*

Here are some shots of some dealers. Can you guess the item I bought.






































Portline Hobby and Dr TInker sell here .










It was a rainy day and the trains were out!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Did you buy the 1689? I'm soooo jealous! Looks to be in nice shape. Lionel Jr style motor, right?

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## The New Guy

It's May, I'm guessing the floral plates. just stunning. :laugh:


----------



## T-Man

The thing is I only showed the trains. There were many plates everywhere. Among other collectables. I didn't show the new boxed trains either.

Well TJ I didn't get it, The 1689. It was repainted and complete. I settled for the 225 at half the price. It runs but needs a little more attention. It has rusts spots and magnetration with a two position e unit. I may use the Missouri Pacific shell which is in much better condition.




















They had a nice steam bell ringer switcher and the 6220 bell diesel too. The prices are all top end. Most rolling stock was 30 or more. No deals. EVen the St Louis caboose was 15. It made ebay look real good.


----------



## tjcruiser

You've been going diesel on us, T-Man!

There's always exceptions to the rule, but I've found that antique-shop train prices are considerably higher than what you could find with some patient hunting on ebay.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Patience is the key on eBay. If you have a specific item you want, just keep the search active, sooner or later it'll come by at a price you can live with.


----------



## steam chaser

Very nice T man, love the 2333 and passenger cars


----------



## T-Man

Thanks, the 2333 has been with me for years. A box lot at an antique shop. The engine was worn and it was until recently that I got it running well. I had to go to one engine too. The cars are beauties They are huge on the table so maybe a run around the ceiling may be in the future.










The B&O motor runs in bothe direction but the two position unit does not want to go forward. I inserted a spacer to help the switch. I am surprised they appear to be so simple.


----------



## T-Man

tjcruiser said:


> Did you buy the 1689? I'm soooo jealous! Looks to be in nice shape. Lionel Jr style motor, right?
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TJ


Of course I went back to get it! 

Another thread is coming with a link.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey ... Congratulations! Great looking loco ... looks to be in decent shape, too! Looking forward to the "under the hood" thread.

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Estate sales?!!*

Nice pickins T-man, It takes time and patience to seek out those finds that you may think are unattainable. I'm pretty old school when it comes to finding things for our layout. Went to an estate sale in Stillwater,MN on sat. and was shocked at what I found in the basement of this old home. the couple who owned it owned a hardware store in Stillwater and both were avid collectors. I was #30 on the guest list and after waiting less than 10 minutes to get in...someone walked out with most of the good stuff..Athearn,Atlas,AHM rolling stock and engines/locos...my heart just sank..and then I saw the Layout(now its very dark in the basement as some of the overhead lighting was previously removed.) which is impressive as it is a mining operation in th St. Croix river valley...just that it was donated..ergh bought by the Stillwater RR museum. So I was able to walk out with about 30 bucks woth of figures,signs,lighted RR crossing signs (ixer upper) CB&Q hopper(old Revel) Athearn Burlngton Northern pulp wood flat, rubber rock mold(old hydrocal leavins) and best of all...an IHC 4-6-2 UP steamer..in a Tyco box:laugh::laugh:! Can't believe somebody missed this!! So yeah, it pays to hunt this stuff up and be lucky enough to find it. I also talked to a guy from the RR museum and he was just as happy to have the family give them first crack at the layout. There was a ton of stuff per RR history for the area that went like hotcakes. Locals knew of the couple and they had quite a bit of collectables..lets talk guns...wheres Gunrunner..they went fast!!


----------



## T-Man

*When it rains it pours.*

WOW that is some Layout! :thumbsup:


This is the time of year I go to Antique shops just before the tourists clean them out. This week with the rain was ideal weather. Earlier I got two prewar tenders and my latest is a 2466x. 










The 2466wx had some serios truck problems.

.









This introduces the fix it thread. To see more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

T-Man, "had"? Looks like it still has some problems, I don't see any after photos.


----------



## santafe158

I'd really like to know how people damage the trucks on those so easily  They really must have had a long drop. I think the shell would have broken if they had stepped on it


----------



## T-Man

I added the fix link.

I removed the axles I gotta take a picture of them. The staple ends are bent. The shell is ok no cracks. and the bottom screw holes of the shell are perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

*Down East*

On the road downeast to Portalnd Maine we traveled rte 1 through Saco and Scarsborough and found Cliff's multi dealer shops. One is right next to Rainy Day Trains.

I may have over paid for the caboose. Any lighted one I have seen is around 20 bucks. I paid 28 for these three

This car was missing a staple end truck . Dated 1956 It carreid four canisters missing. But it did come with a loose ARR truck, the caboose needed one axle. 










Car link for information


----------



## Southern

You can't over pay for a Southern Caboose.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Southern said:


> You can't over pay for a Southern Caboose.


Must be a local opinion. :laugh:


----------



## T-Man

*Charles Ro*

A little late but that was funny, John.

I finally made a visit to Charles RO, not in my normal shopping arena, I had a gift certificate so I made the trip. My friend drove, he needed track for a cellar layout he is planning in G scale. I may have more on that later.
Thinking I was going to buy something new, I found the pile. OOOH the pile of used stuff. Needless to say I went through every box like a kid at Xmas and had my money spent. There is something about a dusty train with no box that has so much more attraction than a new one in a box. i guess it is my weakness. :laugh:

These were on top.






Two of them Prewar Bridges number 270 listed in the 1936 Catalog, one was bent a little.


Next was a 3652 dump car. The door was gone along with the rods that push the couplers to unlock. The coil activator for the door does work.




I found an orphan engine.



Diesel is a Lionel Chief Engine from 2008. I will do a thread on him later.His chassis is the same as a steam engine. The board was gone and the motor is dead. He has his horn!!!!!! I plan on using the conventional electronic reverse to get him up and running his motor has a worm drive. If he didn't have the horn I would of kept him as DC but not now. 

I did drool over two manuals from the 40's but resisted.

Overall it was a nice place and I also saw the upstairs layout in action.

I copied this from You tube so it is not mine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A little late? Must have been a Social Security joke! 

I haven't been to Charles Ro in person, but I've bought stuff from him by mail and at York.

I see your tastes haven't changed, show you an orphan and you can't resist!


----------



## T-Man

The thread was only three years old. Time flies. 

I own a plain yellow gondola and it was in one of the old catalogs that I found one was a dumper. I was ecstatic to find it. Sent me back a whole five bucks too! I also working on getting those bridges on my layout. Now I have some motivation.


----------



## sjm9911

T-man, nice finds. Ive been trying to get those bridges at a reasonable price for years they're going to look good on the layout as will diesel what do you have planned for the dump car? It looks too complete for you to add to the parts box


----------



## T-Man

I am looking at toaster parts for a door side.


----------



## teledoc

T-Man, Really, toaster parts for doors????? I know you have heard the term, "Think outside the box", but I guess you are like me..........There's a box!!!! Of course you have to take the cake, as you are so far out of it, you probably didn't even know there was one. ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## sjm9911

I wouldn't want it any other way t! Thats what I love about your stuff! If the toaster dosent cut it there is always , Mr reliable, .....
.........
wait for it........
........
EPOXY


----------



## teledoc

SJM, Don't knock it, it works wonders. I'm working on an idea to "kit bash" a loco, and it will require some serious JB Weld, but I need to work out the running gear first.


----------



## sjm9911

I don't knock it, its just some of T Mans stuff is probably more epoxy then factory I could never do that, in fact I used some epoxy yesterday, im Lucky to be ble to use my fingers


----------



## teledoc

I found a perfect candidate for T-Man!!!! You have to check the price, and it was originally listed at $199.99 the first time around. I emailed the seller, pointing out the terrible condition and no guarantee if it even ran, and the response was, "Do I want to buy it??" 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-027-Engine-1688E-pre-war-/111767473806?hash=item1a05dc4e8e


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He's not going to get $99 for that one, he should be in the $20 starting range.  That price is too rich for T-Man's blood, he likes them beat and cheap.


----------



## teledoc

John, I agree with your comment on T-Man having LOW standards. Without having to search it again, the torpedo shell with the blown out sides was Classic T-Man. I forget if it was a 1688 or 1668. That is part of the fun to resurrect and restore something that others consider junk. The seller will never sell it at that price. If I thought I could use parts, I would MAYBE offer $10-15, at best, just for tender or motor.

I just looked at the listing again, and read the description???? What in the world are ADRENILINE CRACKS.........

We need to see how good T is and give him some die cast shavings, and see what he can make!!! ROFL


----------



## cole226

check out this one. ebay #( 161811885656 )

might take a bucket of epoxy :hah:

looks like whats left of an AF


----------



## T-Man

At one point I thought about a an ugly train collection.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just stop fixing them, job done!


----------



## teledoc

John, T-man stopping isn't going to happen. What some consider beyond repair, can be good candidates for restoration. I would consider that 1688 & tender, but not at the price listed, just for the motor/parts, etc from the loco, and refurb the tender.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know that, I was just pointing out that he could very simply build his ugly train collection. I don't actually expect him to start doing it.


----------

